# How to Increase Milk Production



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I would like to get Saca's milk production up a bit. She is giving me almost a quart, but she still needs capacity and I don't think she is doing her ultimate best---from the look of the udder, she could do way better. (it's small . . .I actually think it's shrinking...) I am giving her high protein grain right now, but I don't see anything changing. 
Should I wait, or try milking her three times a day, or is this all she's going to do for me? :help:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Is she getting Alfalfa and BOSS? These will help her tremendously.

how many times a day are you milking?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

She's getting alfalfa/grass mix. . . . and BOSS = Black Oil Sunflower Seeds? I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Is this her first freshening?

You have to remember she is a nigerian, and I think that a quart a day is pretty good for a nigi.

What is in the grain that you are feeding her? It is not necessarily protien that is making the milk as much as it is carbs. We feed our does a high carb diet and they milk extremely well on it. If you have access to barley adding that to her grain may help with production.


----------

